# NJ (Northern & Southern) Sites Available- Subs Needed



## forestfireguy

Due to late signing of contracts I have sites in the following NJ towns. Most are per push every 2". Contact me if interested. Most sites have either no walks or minimal walks, Newark site has heavy walkways and requires either special walkway equipment or a good labor force.

Newark
Egg Harbor
Cape May Courthouse
North Cape May
Newark
Bordentown
Jobstown 
Millville
Paterson
Hamburg
Avenel
Middletown
Oakhurst
Orange
Paterson
Rutherford
Iselin 
Morganville
Newark
Watchung


----------



## OverTheEdgeExcavating

I am very Interested in the properties in Paterson & Rutherford. I am based out of Hawthorne, NJ. I can be reached by email [email protected].


----------



## Jersey Snow Removal

I'm interested in the properties in central NJ. Middletown, Oakhurst, and Morganville. I have plenty of man power, plows, skid steers, blowers etc. I can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## srl28

What do you have in Hamburg?


----------



## rcafiore

what do you have in newark


----------



## retsef

Curious, who are you working for in Oakhurst? I'm in that area, always looking for extra help. Residential & commercial property manager.


----------



## Liberty LLC

Still need help for Avenel and Iselin? [email protected]


----------

